# painful period on clomid



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

I am actually an iui girl technicaly but have a clomid related question and wondered if you girls could help?

I was supposed to have my first iui this month and took 6 days of clomid. Unfortunately, I reacted too well to the drug and produced too many follicles so cycle had to be cancelled  

My period was quite late this month (my cycle is pretty irregular anyway). Started just now and I am in agony!! I'm quite lucky because I usually have quite easy periods so I'm just not really used to a lot of pain.

Is it typical that Clomid leads to more painful periods? If so, does anyone know why? If not, should I panic!? (I do that a lot!)

Thanks,  

Annie

Thank you- all of your comments have been really helpful.

As an update- my period has been much lighter and blood much thinner than am used to. Pain is less now but still there- quite like a bowel type pain (TMI?)

TBH I am scared I am experiencing ectopic pregnancy although have not had any shoulder pain.


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi i have been on clomid for 5 months in total now on six round. I never really suffered with my periods but since taking this medication my periods have been more painful The first time i was in alot of pain and also panicked. Not sure if this helps u but when in doubt ask ya consultant. Just try not to worry!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

sorry to hear you're having horrid af pains   Im in the same boat as you right now and all i can advise is to take some painkillers, lay down and have a hot water bottle or wheat bag on your tummy. If it doesnt get any better then maybe call your clinic just to see if they suggest anything else?   

JO x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I too normally have light ish periods (when AF decides to show ugly face!!) and since being on Clomid have had really painful AF's-so much so that I had to go to G.P for painkillers.  They weren't too concerned about the Clomid to be honest, in fact, the doctor I saw would not have known that I had been taking it had I not mentioned it!!! how reassuring!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have found AF to be more painful since being on clomid .. I actually have some AF's that are lighter than I have ever had but they are still more painful.. then I get a horrendous one about every 3/4 cycles.. 

Hope it eases for you hun x
Cat


----------

